# A Viggen for Viking.



## Airframes (Jun 20, 2010)

Rather than clutter David's thread in the Cold War GB, I thought I'd post these pics here. Anyone is free to use them, but if they're going into print, or elsewhere on the Internet, a credit to 'Airframes' would be appreciated!
These are the SAAB Viggen at Newark Air Museum, UK, and I must thank the chap there who allowed me close access - unfortunately, I didn't get his name!
I was unable to get around the whole aircraft, partly due to restricted space, and partly due to being very stiff and in pain due to my knees locking solid!!
Anyway, there are around 25 or 26 pics, and here's the first ten, working around the nose, nose gear, nose gear bay, and intakes.


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 20, 2010)

Nice pics Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks Cory!
Next batch. The ventral tank, Ram auxilliary turbine, main gear bay, gear legs and wheel bogies.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 20, 2010)

Great shots old boy!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 20, 2010)

Great detail shots, Terry!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2010)

Great stuff Terry!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 20, 2010)

D*mn if I can remember the codes for the paint.... I can only remember the two greens which Mork and Ljusgron or coded as 325M and 326M. I think that the '25 was the lighter and the '26 the darker one.
Oh so many things that I sprayed in those colours!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks very much guys. I hope they prove useful, and here's the final small batch. The outside of the port landing gear and doors, and the starboard- side jet pipe, and port side fin.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 20, 2010)

Remembered the colours a tad off..... 

*Blue-grey 058M* --- FS:36314/36329? --- Humbrol 14*Hu:27+3*Hu:94+2*Hu:34+ 1*Hu:109(Hu:175) --- Tamiya T:XF-66?(53) 

*Black 093M* --- FS:34031/34050 --- Humbrol Hu:33 --- Tamiya T:XF-01*2+27*1 --- Gunze Sangyo GS:H65?

*Dark Green 326M* --- FS:34092/34128 --- Humbrol 22*Hu:150+7*Hu:33+3*Hu:34(Hu:105) --- Tamiya T:XF-26/58? --- Gunze Sangyo GS:H302

*Mid Green 322M* (ANA611) --- FS:34138/34187 --- Humbrol Hu:117(Hu:SW1/158) --- Polly S P:821? --- Gunze Sangyo GS:H58?

*Tan 507M* --- FS:30117/30219 --- Humbrol 32*Hu:150+7*Hu:60+6*Hu:25+3*Hu:34(Hu:118) --- Tamiya T:XF-52 --- Polly S PCA816

http://www.sphf.se/monstermalning.htm

http://www.fagelochflyg.se/peosflyg/v42/colours.php?lang=en&flid=&string=&parameter=&sortby=&dir=


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jun 21, 2010)

Damn what a jet! 8) Cheers for sharing T


----------



## rochie (Jun 21, 2010)

great pictures Terry


----------



## Airframes (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks Daniel and Karl.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 21, 2010)

good on ya Terry!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 21, 2010)

THANK YOU TERRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Those are perfect, esp of the landing gear and of the "airbrakes" on the bottom. I have not had a lot of luck getting great pics of them so that alone was well worth it to me!

Thanks again!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 21, 2010)

You're welcome David, just a shame I couldn't get around the back of the beast. Space was a bit tight against the hangar door, and there was a display stand right near the tail on the starboard side.


----------

